# 30g Planted



## felixm (Jan 20, 2007)

Here are some current pics of my 30 gal planted.

This is a full on shot.









Here is my melon sword, moss ball and a couple of my rainbows.









Here is some java moss, I trying to get it to cover the log and nothing else. Also in the shot is a ram.









Here is my Panda Garra on a java fern.









Here is a techie shot of my filter and what not.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice tank. Is that a Kleiner Bar sword on the right front? It so it's gonna outgrow that spot fast. I have one that is about 14" X 12".


----------



## felixm (Jan 20, 2007)

the plant in the front right was sold to me as a melon sword.


----------



## joycould (Mar 13, 2007)

Beautiful tank. I have what was sold as a melon sword and it looks totally different.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice tank and the rainbows are beautiful. I have a red melon sword (actually 3 of them) that look exactly like the plant you have in the right front. My smallest one is staying about 6" tall and the larger ones have gotten 8" or so tall. It's a beautiful plant and an easy way to get red into a tank.


----------



## felixm (Jan 20, 2007)

Hey thanks for the comments every one. There have been a lot of hard lessons in 2 years of growing aquatic plants. I hope that I can get to look like some of the other tanks I've seen here.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Very pretty! How do you like your Panda garra?


----------



## felixm (Jan 20, 2007)

The Panda Garra is way cool and does a really good job with the alge. He also doesn't hurt the plants.


----------

